# The Ghost inside/Adaliah tone



## Kryaxysa (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys.
I've really been getting into perfecting my tone, and I've come across a sort of problem. I play stuff like misery signals, the ghost inside, adaliah, and for the fallen dreams. focusing on the latter three, they have a really tight rhythm tone which I'm able to get. however, they also ring out a lot of chords that require you to have a lot of definition in your gain. I'm pretty sure all three of the last bands used 6505+'s to record, so i know I can get this kind of tone. I'm just not sure how, which is why I need some help.

My Gear:
Peavey 6505+
Mesa 4x12 rectifier
Ns-2, Ts-9, and a delay and reverb
Agile 7-string with Emg 707's tuned to AEADF#BE

My settings currently are like this:
Pre: 4
Bass: 6
Mid: 4.5
High: 6
Post: 3
Res: 5
Pres: 6

Ts-9:
Gain: 0
Tone: 10 O' Clock
Level: 3 O' Clock

And my Ns-2 just has the threshold all the way up and the decay all the way down.

Here's some examples of the tone I'm looking for:




I've tried to be as specific as possible, but if you need to know anything else just tell me.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 30, 2011)

The Ghost Inside guitarist explained to me that he used two 5150 heads for recording, with maxon OD808 and a BBE Sonix Maximizer stomp in the effects loop (both dials set to 12 o'clock) 

the BBE is the 'secret' to the tone, it completely changes it and makes it sound like you've taken a pillow off your speakers. 

Keep pre at 4, put everything else at about 7 and you'll be sweet. My previous band uses Krank and 5150, the 5150 setup was pretty much identical to ghost inside and we both eventually bought BBE sonic maximisers after talking about the ghost inside recording, heck we even ended up getting Zack Ohren to do our album too hah. 

Good band and really nice guys.


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 30, 2011)

I think pickups are going to have a big impact too.

Remember that this is a professional recording, with a lot of time taken to tweak and process guitar tones.


----------



## Kryaxysa (Jan 30, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> The Ghost Inside guitarist explained to me that he used two 5150 heads for recording, with maxon OD808 and a BBE Sonix Maximizer stomp in the effects loop (both dials set to 12 o'clock)
> 
> the BBE is the 'secret' to the tone, it completely changes it and makes it sound like you've taken a pillow off your speakers.
> 
> ...



That's awesome, because i've got a bbe sonic maximizer laying around that my other guitarist no longer uses. and he uses them in the effects loop? I've been using my ts-9 in the front, I thought that's what you were supposed to do. But that's cool, I'll definitely try it and see if it helps.


----------



## Kryaxysa (Jan 30, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> I think pickups are going to have a big impact too.
> 
> Remember that this is a professional recording, with a lot of time taken to tweak and process guitar tones.



Do you think the EMG's are holding me back? and I realize that they're pro recordings and that their tone isn't exactly how the albums are, but I'm sure that their live tones are pretty similar to the album regardless.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 30, 2011)

nah EMG 707 are fine, they use 81's so it's going to sound similar. 

The overdrive is at the front, the BBE is in the effects loop. The BBE sounds FAR better in the effects loop and it's exactly what TGI guitarist told me he does (he's why I purchased one!) 

Stick with what you have currently, but put most things around 7, stick the BBE in the effects loop and then tweak to personal taste. You've already got all the gear required to get their tone, so you're 80% of the way there


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've actually been going for the EXACT same tone with my current setup. It started with trying to find an Emmure/Bring Me the Horizon/Architects tone, but your get the idea. Same basic guitar sound & The Ghost Inside is by far one of my favorite bands. The two songs you posted sound pretty good too, I'll have to check those bands out! 

Anyway, I'm currently running an original 5150 through an Orange PPC412 cabinet. I bias modded the head & installed a Mercury Magnetics choke. I also installed all new Svetlana 6L6 power tubes & the preamp tubes are all different. I went with the 5 tube preamp "tone kit" from dougstubes.com. Sounds awesome. When I first got the head it was loaded up with all EH tubes & it sounded really buzzy. In front of the amp I'm running a TS7 w/ the Keely mod (did everything myself, there's a tutorial online if you google it) The TS9 is a popular choice for sure, but I feel that it takes away too much low end response & the Keely mod compensates for that in the TS7. There is also a diode you swap out to cause asymmetrical clipping with the Keely mod & it results in a slightly more chaotic distortion.

I've always hear sonic maximizers come up when people talk about these amps & they either seem to love or hate them. But hey, if TGI uses them, I just might pick one up!


----------



## Kryaxysa (Jan 31, 2011)

How much did those mods cost you? I've been thinking about doing a bias mod, but can i do that without any real experience with electronics? also, how much of a difference would do you think it made?


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Jan 31, 2011)

the mods didn't really cost anything other than the components & time. The bias mod is pretty easy to do but in order to properly adjust everything you need a bias probe & digital multimeter, both of which you can get at eurotubes.com. Other than that, you just need a resistor & small potentiometer, both of which can be had a radioshack for a couple bucks. Here's a link on the how to:

http://www.blueguitar.org/new/schem/peavey/modnotes/fja_5150_bias_mod.pdf

There's info on this everywhere online. Very few people don't like the affect it has on the sound of the amp. It makes it much punchier/solid, IMO


----------



## sincerelyscott (Aug 3, 2011)

Silence2-38554 said:


> I've actually been going for the EXACT same tone with my current setup. It started with trying to find an Emmure/Bring Me the Horizon/Architects tone, but your get the idea. Same basic guitar sound & The Ghost Inside is by far one of my favorite bands. The two songs you posted sound pretty good too, I'll have to check those bands out!
> 
> Anyway, I'm currently running an original 5150 through an Orange PPC412 cabinet. I bias modded the head & installed a Mercury Magnetics choke. I also installed all new Svetlana 6L6 power tubes & the preamp tubes are all different. I went with the 5 tube preamp "tone kit" from dougstubes.com. Sounds awesome. When I first got the head it was loaded up with all EH tubes & it sounded really buzzy. In front of the amp I'm running a TS7 w/ the Keely mod (did everything myself, there's a tutorial online if you google it) The TS9 is a popular choice for sure, but I feel that it takes away too much low end response & the Keely mod compensates for that in the TS7. There is also a diode you swap out to cause asymmetrical clipping with the Keely mod & it results in a slightly more chaotic distortion.
> 
> I've always hear sonic maximizers come up when people talk about these amps & they either seem to love or hate them. But hey, if TGI uses them, I just might pick one up!



hey Silence2, im wondering which Orange cab to get to achieve the Ghost Inside, Bring Me The Horizon, Gideon tone, the PPC412-HP or the PPC412-C, I have a 5150 and tune in A.


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd say anything with V30's.


----------



## sincerelyscott (Aug 3, 2011)

I was just wondering if the Orange HP would be better since its power handling is 400 W (RMS) @ 8 ohms / 2 x 200W (RMS) @ 16 ohms and the C is 240W RMS handling, 16 ohms or if that even matters cause the only reviews I've seen on either was black metal players and hard rock players


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 3, 2011)

I've talked gear with TGI directly while on tour. First cd was 5150, mesa cab (or cab with v30's, pretty sure it was mesa) maxon OD808 tube sreamer out front and a BBE sonic stomp (dials at noon) in the effects loop. 

No idea about the previous stuff. You're asking for the ghost inside tone though. Get a cab loaded with v30s. Orange or mesa, either/or.


----------



## sincerelyscott (Aug 3, 2011)

Alright man thanks so much! And I'm def using this thread as my settings guideline when i get this cab!


----------



## mikeyd409 (Dec 22, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> nah EMG 707 are fine, they use 81's so it's going to sound similar.
> 
> The overdrive is at the front, the BBE is in the effects loop. The BBE sounds FAR better in the effects loop and it's exactly what TGI guitarist told me he does (he's why I purchased one!)
> 
> Stick with what you have currently, but put most things around 7, stick the BBE in the effects loop and then tweak to personal taste. You've already got all the gear required to get their tone, so you're 80% of the way there



their guitarist Zach uses SD EMTY's in his ESP Eclipse and EMG's in his LTD Xtone's, but I don't know which tuning he uses each for (seen on his Instagram)


----------

